

The Next Web Has a Brand New Look - yawza
http://thenextweb.com/voice/2010/12/31/the-next-web-has-a-brand-new-look/

======
yawza
The should have posted pictures of the old site in the post.

------
japaget
Diecription of The Next Web, from CrunchBase: A European blog that profiles
products, start-ups and existing companies that are building the next web.

~~~
zeedotme
unfortunately a slightly dated description...we've grown a fair bit since then

~~~
ronnier
The small gray article text is a little hard to read. I've already seen one
person complain about it.

Compare the text of an article with my viewer and you can see how easier it is
to read with darker, bigger text:

[http://thenextweb.com/us/2010/12/31/dictionary-com-
acquires-...](http://thenextweb.com/us/2010/12/31/dictionary-com-acquires-
language-learning-service-lingt/)

and

[http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://thenextweb.com/us/201...](http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://thenextweb.com/us/2010/12/31/dictionary-
com-acquires-language-learning-service-lingt/)

~~~
zeedotme
agreed, we've made it darker on this latest updated here:
[http://thenextweb.com/voice/2010/12/31/the-next-web-has-a-
br...](http://thenextweb.com/voice/2010/12/31/the-next-web-has-a-brand-new-
look/)

~~~
ronnier
Great! That was quick.

